# Best Way to Waxstock



## Schildwurz (Oct 27, 2013)

Can somebody tell me is what the nearest/best Airport to the Ricoh Arena from wehre I can easily travel by Train or Taxi to the Waxstock?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Birmingham airport probably..


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Elmdon aka Birmingham Int Airport just of the A45


----------



## mattc (Aug 12, 2008)

Birmingham airport then the train to Coventry and taxi to the Ricoh


----------



## bigeyd (Feb 28, 2009)

Coventry airport


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

bigeyd said:


> Coventry airport


who fly's into Baginton Airport?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

bigeyd said:


> Coventry airport


Unless he's flying in on a private jet, or in a box, it's not gonna help him.


----------



## bigeyd (Feb 28, 2009)

He never said he _wasn't_ flying a private jet :roll eyes:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

neilos said:


> Unless he's flying in on a private jet, or in a box, it's not gonna help him.


Exactly passenger services ended in 2008,the airport is purely used for cargo,flying school and private light aircraft.
Believe it or not go by train and bus is easiest.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

although a train does go from international to coventry, it would probably be quicker and cheaper just to get a taxi direct to ricoh, enough black cabs wait outside the airport


----------



## davethefish (May 21, 2011)

Schildwurz said:


> Can somebody tell me is what the nearest/best Airport to the Ricoh Arena from wehre I can easily travel by Train or Taxi to the Waxstock?


wow! Germany thats some way to come! 
better not say how close i am then.... (about 3 miles up the road and over the border:thumb

i've used pre-booked private hire taxi's a few times in the last year, usually work out about £70 return, to BHX. 
they took me to the airport and collected from return flight home,
as they can't wait in the taxi rank, they park up and wait for you on the slip road in....

not sure how that works out on an incoming not outgoing flight though...
as they would have to essentially send a car 'blind' to the airport...but they may do it.
airport cabs would usually be more expensive about £50 each way at a guess.


----------

